# A4 vs M6 buyers remorse



## ZeesGTO (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, it's the same old chestnut..I've always had manual cars. I am from the uk and automatic just never caught on there. Anyway, I couldn't really afford a low mileage M6 in the BMO I wanted and so found an A4. I have to say I am impressed. Maybe I am just getting old or the sheer power of the v8 makes the transmission modality irrelevant. I suppose I should have driven an M6 first, but aside from the gas guzzling, I think I quite like this automatic transmission.

So, had buyers remorse, now just enjoying what I have. Great car!

Zee


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I have an M6, which I very much enjoy, but if the GTO was my daily driver, I'd prefer the auto. I avoid driving it in town whenever possible.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

None with me. That it was a RWD, M6 and a V8 were the reasons I bought this car. It's a blast to drive a 6 speed on the street. If I was a dedicated drag racer I'd want an A4 as they are much easier to launch and more consistent. I have a Ford Ranger that's a floor shift as well. Just second nature driving one.


----------



## JoshLotterman (Nov 10, 2015)

IMO. Sports cars should be Manual trans. with the exception of a dedicated drag strip car. 
Manual Trans = Your driving the car
Auto Trans = Your riding in the car


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would never have bought mine if it was an A4. I don't know about the analogy in the previous post because I've owned and enjoyed performance cars with automatic transmissions over the years but for a GTO I had to have a stick. I also have a Ranger for a daily driver but, unlike svede, mine is an automatic.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

M6 all the way. Same as mentioned above, RWD, V8, and manual transmission is what this car is all about for me. Anytime I have to drive an automatic, my foot keeps looking for a clutch pedal.


----------



## tinman760 (Oct 5, 2015)

M6 +1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

M6 all the way. I recently bought my buddys c6 a4 auto (in immaculate condition and low miles) and i cannot explain how much i hate this transmission. I am selling the car because of it. I really like driving on twisty roads and the a4 is horrible there. On the other hand i drove his 2010 a6 camaro and that auto is liveable


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

M6 + RWD + V8 = atriot:


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

My a4 is a blast on the road course but u still have to shift.


----------



## FornoGTO (Jul 10, 2015)

The website told me M6. I called 3 separate times, and talked to 3 different people, they all said it was a M6. I finally make the drive to go test it out, and it is the A4. I was disappointed at first, but then I drove the car and I fell in love very quickly. To me it really doesn't matter, A4 or M6, I've driven manuals my whole life, so I disagree with everyone that says it HAS to have the M6. I will tell you this, I've won several races because the other guy "missed" a shift. The car is awesome, and I'm not biased to either. They both are awesome


----------

